# Multifasciatus tank mates



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

I recently purchased 4 multiracial and out them in a 29 gallon long tank, very weird tank size, instead of tall it's longer than usual, they're the only thing in there other than some swords for dither fish. I was wondering if there is anything I can add with them? Idk about their comparability to much so I was looking for some advice. I can take the swords out if necessary, but I was wondering if I could try some Julie's? Or other shell dwellers?


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Unfortunately, a 29 is rather small for another species, IMO. You could try a couple juvenile rock dwellers, but the Multics will soon overrun the tank.


----------



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

So other shell dwellers would be a no? Because its 3 feet long and 14 inches wide, so it has plenty more ground space then usual which I know is important, a pair of brevis or occelatus wouldn't fit in anywhere? If not what other species? Like a pair of Julie's? Or maybe caudopunctatus? Also I have noticed that there is two male and two females, how do you arrange their shells? Just randomly throughout the tank? Or in one big cluster? I'm not sure what will be best to avoid aggression

Ps lol at the auto correct sorry I'm on an iPad multiracial* multi's*


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

You have a 30 gallon not a 29 they're only 30inches long 30 gallon is 3 ft long


----------



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh on the boxit said 29 wide, http://www.homesalive.ca/Fluval-Premium ... p_929.html 
This is the exact thing I bought.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Regarding shell arrangement, you would want to have them in a cluster since multies form colonies. You'd also want to get around at least 3 shells per fish so that they can feel comfortable.

Since you have a 29 gallon that's 3 feet long, you could add some Julidochromis(ornatus, transcriptus, or gombe variant) or another rockdweller species and wait for them to pair up. You'd want to make the shellbed on one end of the tank, have several inches of open sand and then add rockpiles to the other end of the tank for the julies.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

OK, the tank is a Fluval 29 wide and is 36" long x 12" wide x 16" high. There does seem to be a lot of new size tanks becoming available and some of them do have very interesting names and shapes.

Darkskies gave some very good advice for some tank mates and how to place the rocks and shells.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Darkskies. Other rock dwellers I'd highly recommend are Calvus/Comps.


----------

